
UK's disused mine shafts plan to store renewable energy - jimnotgym
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/oct/21/how-uks-disused-mine-shafts-plan-to-store-renewable-energy
======
bogle
"Gravitricity develops winch and hoist system to store energy at half the cost
of lithium-ion batteries" \- Gravitricity, an Edinburgh-based startup.

I think Edinburgh has a really good startup scene with a huge bio-quarter and
even some space engineering like Skyrora. Skyscanner, a flight search engine,
has been the most successful so far, sold to Ctrip for 1.4b UKP.

------
hanoz
_" a typical 10MW lithium-ion battery project, capable of releasing 24MW of
electricity per hour"_

What?

